# Naming my Photography page (Help needed)



## Ssohail (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey there!
I need advice on naming my FB page.

Some useful info about my work: *I mostly do macros (nature as well as still life and drop phitography).
*I only recently started light painting but I'm not sure if I'll upload those photos.
*I wont use my initials. I prefer something less personal.
*I'm an amatuer hobbyist 

Here are some names that I came up with:
*Photo Phactory (I googled it up... turns out it's taken -.- )
*LightBox
*Give it a Shot
*Flashback
*The Big Picture
*The Storyboard

Quite lame, I know.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, here's my take, but you won't like it, since you already said you won't use your initials.

But the thing is--almost any "cute," "clever" name you come up with right now, you're quite likely to hate in a year. Or two years. Or five.  And then you change it, and it'll be confusing to anyone who has liked your page.

But if you just use your name, you'll probably NEVER hate it (unless you already hate your name--but even then, at least your opinion about it isn't likely to change in a few years!).

You may "prefer" something less personal, but honestly, I think your name is just about the best way to go. It's the way people identify us--and after all, if people really like your work, don't you WANT them to readily associate YOU with your work?


----------



## Ssohail (Jun 3, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Well, here's my take, but you won't like it, since you already said you won't use your initials.
> 
> But the thing is--almost any "cute," "clever" name you come up with right now, you're quite likely to hate in a year. Or two years. Or five.  And then you change it, and it'll be confusing to anyone who has liked your page.
> 
> ...


 Thanks and you are right


----------



## ronlane (Jun 3, 2015)

One more thing to add to Sharon's post.

If you are just a hobbyist, why do you need a separate FB page? Just post the stuff on your page.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 3, 2015)

ronlane said:


> One more thing to add to Sharon's post.
> 
> If you are just a hobbyist, why do you need a separate FB page? Just post the stuff on your page.



Well, that part I can understand. I did the same thing; at first, I did just post all my photos to my personal page, but then I started having people wanting to "friend" me whom I did not know personally. I do NOT friend people on FB unless I am truly friends with them--but I still wanted a way for those non-friends who liked my work enough to want to send me a friend request, to be able to follow my work. A photography FB page was a good solution for that. I'd say that of the 500+ people who have "liked" my photography page, there are only about 50 or so of them that I know personally, fewer than that who I've actually friended on my personal page.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 3, 2015)

That I'm not a friend of Sharon's FB or personal pages.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 3, 2015)

ronlane said:


> That I'm not a friend of Sharon's FB or personal pages.



You could fix at least ONE of those situations just by clicking that little link in my sig. 
As for the OTHER situation--well, notice I said "people I'm TRULY friends with" not necessarily just "people whom I've actually met in real life." I *have* been known to accept a request from particularly special members of the TPF family. 
(Though, most of them probably regret it later; don't say you weren't warned, lol!)


----------



## sm4him (Jun 3, 2015)

Oops! I did NOT mean to just derail this thread like that…sorry, Ssohail!! You'll learn that we DO have a bit of tendency for tangents around here… 

We now return you to our regular programming...


----------



## ronlane (Jun 3, 2015)

sm4him said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > That I'm not a friend of Sharon's FB or personal pages.
> ...



Okay, so MAYBE, I stretched the truth a little bit there. lol. But the other issue is that I'm no one special, so still out on the other one.


----------

